# I did it!!! 3 days post breast augmentation



## Jessica (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey ladies!  and gents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've been a little consumed for the past couple of months researching, preparing, saving and obsessing about my breast augmentation.  Yes, I finally did it and at 3 days post-op I am really pleased with the results .  Right now, they are really high, tight and boxy looking.  But they are starting to drop into place already.  THe first 2 days I only had two finger widths between my collerbone and the top of my boobs, now @ day three I have 3 finger widths between them....yeah! 


I hope that all is well with you guys!!


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 10, 2005)

That's great news!  I wish you a speedy recovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you don't mind me asking, which insertion route was used?


----------



## Jessica (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_That's great news!  I wish you a speedy recovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you don't mind me asking, which insertion route was used?_

 
I have 375cc implants filled to 440cc's Mentor Round Moderate Profile, crease incision.

My incision is maybe an inch long and covered with tape.


----------



## Krista (Dec 10, 2005)

That's exciting...I'd normally say post pics, but...maybe not....


----------



## aziajs (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krista* 
_That's exciting...I'd normally say post pics, but...maybe not...._

 
HAHAHAHAH!!!

I'm happy for you.  I wish you a speedy recovery as well and hope that they continue to be all you had hoped they would.


----------



## user3 (Dec 10, 2005)

That so weird because I was going to ask if anyone has had this done!

That great that you are doing good and things are looking "up" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hell I say show us some pics


----------



## Jessica (Dec 10, 2005)

I would show you pics, but my DH made me promise that I would not post pics of my new boobs on the internet!!!  That was one of his stipulations prior to me having them done.  I will say though, they look pretty darn good for only 3 days out.  Not at all overbearing.  If anyone is interested in more information www.implantinfo.com is a great resource if your researching breast augmentation.  Tons of pics and a message board to bounce questions.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, hmmm what to say... Congratulations and I hope they are everything you wanted <grin>  You are brave to go through it!


----------



## Sanne (Dec 11, 2005)

wow how exciting!!! I'm glad that you are okay past surgery!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, but you can post pics with a teeny little tank on!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahahaaa!

Congrats & Wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## user4 (Dec 12, 2005)

yay, im glad they arent gonna end up under ur chin!!! lol, i hate that... u need to show pics (clothed pics for ur dh's sake lol)... i wanna see how real they look!!!


----------



## Jessica (Dec 12, 2005)

OK ladies!  I'll post clothed pics.  In terms of how real they look right now?  Not at all, unless I had just given birth to twins.  They are very high, tight and a bit swollen right now.  My Plastic Surgeon says that they should drop into place by three months.  Perfect for swim suit season  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My DH is in DC until tomorrow, so when he gets back I'll have him take some pics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I measured 38, 29, 39 right after surgery.  I'm not sure what I'll measure in 3 months, but we'll see!


----------



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yay pics! 

Sorry I didn't mean naked pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't care how good they looked I would never post pics like that of myself and I would never ask anyone do that either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My husband would be a bit upset. Those are his ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A pic with clothing on would be just fine


----------



## Tyester (Dec 13, 2005)

Yea where are these pics?


----------



## Jessica (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I<3URMOM* 
_Yea where are these pics? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Patience Tye!!!  Soon enough.  XOXO


----------

